# Cracked paws - best gel / cream / spray?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

With the winter approaching, I started noticing my dog's paws are cracked a bit. One even bled one night. What do you use to condition and toughen the dog's feet? He walks on pavement daily and runs on grass / pavement (off-leash not forced exercise - basically fetching / obedience).

What do you use? Any advice will be great.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Bag Balm, the good old Vermont remedy.
I believe Shania Twain uses it.
There is also Aquaphor.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I have this stuff called hoof and body cream (originally used for a cracked horse hoof, but can be used on humans). I've been using it on Sheldon's dew claw scars, as they bother him and chews on them, and he's been great. It's also been known to be AWESOME for exzema =] Would you like the recipe?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Liquid skin


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are some products mushers use on their sled dogs, Musher's Secret is one and Shaw's Paw Wax is another. There is also a product called Pad-Tuf that is supposed to toughen the skin and help build calluses. Haven't used them myself, but would certainly be worth a try. The wax-based products are probably more resistant to licking.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

iBaman said:


> I have this stuff called hoof and body cream (originally used for a cracked horse hoof, but can be used on humans). I've been using it on Sheldon's dew claw scars, as they bother him and chews on them, and he's been great. It's also been known to be AWESOME for exzema =] Would you like the recipe?


I would LOVE the recipe. My eczema gets worse during the winter months


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

1/2 cup apricot oil
1/4 cup jojoba oil
1/4 cup grated beeswax
1 cup lukewarm water
30-32 drops vitamin e oil
16 drops favorite essence oil (peppermint, eucalyptus, tea trea, etc)

Grate Beeswax into oil and place in a pan over boiling water (double boiler if you have one) until beeswax melts. Let cool slightly. Pour beeswax mixture into a warm blender container (basically run hot water through it before you put the beeswax stuff in it). Turn blender on and add water a few drops at a time to emulsify. add vitamin E and essence oils and blend thoroughly. QUICKLY pour into clean, dry container(s).

Freeze or refrigerate extra containers.


You can also add a few drops of glycerin into this mixture to make it extra moisturizing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with bag balm. certainly helps our guys.


----------



## ashleec73 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bag Balm, for sure! Also, if this becomes a persistent problem, there is a product called Tuff Foot. It builds up the thickness of their pads and helps prevent cracking and peeling. It was designed for hunting dogs. You can find it on line. I once owned a doggy daycare and had pea gravel in the play yard. Some dogs from out in the country had very soft pads and their pads would actually peel off their outer skin sometimes. I started recommending the Tuff Foot and what a god-send.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone... I actually went with Musher's Secret because it was on sale but I'll be checking out bag balm if it runs out... I will say this though after one-two applications his paws have never felt softer - it's like he doesn't go outside at all  

Only problem so far - I forgot we were training indoors on a gym floor and put it on his paws before we left the house  I wish I had a video camera that day...


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Musher's Secret really seems to work well, especially if the dog's feet are exposed to road salt and stays on longer than the Bag Balm; even tried it on my own hands and cracked fingers when I was outside for long hours in cold weather and it worked great! : )


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I use Vaseline.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been using Excel Paw protector. works great , Helps protect from salt burns.


----------

